# Best Free Anti-porn Software For Internet???



## chahal63 (Dec 10, 2006)

I Am Searching For Free Anti Porn Software For Internet. Iam Using Windows Xp Sp2. Help Me In Finding...


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 10, 2006)

u can use any of the parent lock s/w available....


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Dec 10, 2006)

This might prove to be useful
Parental Filter....It is a free parental control s/w:

*www.ecommsec.com/product_info.php?products_id=98&osCsid=20bo6fe2kvg1mnqulafvn2s8k1


----------



## anandk (Dec 10, 2006)

best freeware parental filter *www.techsupportalert.com/more/extended.htm#78

*Porn Filter*is an Intelligent porn sites block software!It has a special Intelligent Porn Content Filtering Engine.Just install it without any setting,it will auto block all porn websites smartly.It doesn't care of which kind of webbrowser you use,it can works fine with all kinds of webbrowsers. 
Download Link: *www.netdogsoft.com/netdogpornfilter.exe 
this and more about *KidRocket* is a FREE Kids Web Browser and *Frostzone KidSafe *here at *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28869&page=2&highlight=filter

also *check* *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41930&highlight=filter for some useful tips on how to block sicko sites.


----------



## helman (Feb 3, 2009)

Edited out


----------



## mittyr (Feb 4, 2009)

U can try "OpenDNS" filter (Google it..may have to do a little reading) so no external software necessary. U need to register on their site to get this option. Its very effective, i use it to block "porn" & "torrent" sites when not at home.


----------



## ajaybc (Feb 4, 2009)

helman said:


> Edited out



  bot??!


----------

